# Dear Margrett remembers that for me...



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Cold winter nights are great for trolling youtube for old memories. I got to hear this performed in the late 70s Goodman and Kottke gave what has lasted all this time as my favorite concert. I thought you mike enjoy it.


----------

